
Apple, Microsoft now on nearly equal footing - ashishbharthi
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-20006003-56.html
======
px
Does anyone know if Microsoft still holds its investment in Apple (originally
$150 million)?

~~~
Teese
General consensus is that the stock was converted (to common shares) and sold
sometime in 2003.

------
FreeRadical
IBM market cap passed Google as well at a point earlier today.

~~~
ergo98
Why is that notable? Here's IBM and Google's market cap difference over time-

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=ibm+market+cap+-+goog+m...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=ibm+market+cap+-+goog+market+cap)

Compare that to Apple and Microsoft, where Apple fell $600 billion dollar
behind at the turn of the century, and has pounced up (while Microsoft fell
back) since.

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=aapl+market+cap+-+msft+...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=aapl+market+cap+-+msft+market+cap)

------
InclinedPlane
At it's peak, AOL/Time Warner's market cap was higher than both.

Market cap is not always a trustworthy number.

~~~
ergo98
When AOL/Time Warner merged, Microsoft was peaking at over $500 billion.
They've since continually edged back, but far slower than the collapse of the
AOL monstrosity.

You'd have to go back pre-90s to even consider the possibility that a cable co
beat out Microsoft. Maybe in the early years.

